# Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!



## A6er (5. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem ich hier schon etwas mitdisskutiert habe, kann ich nun auch endlich mal was vorweisen  

Nach ca. 2,5 Monaten Arbeit wird mein Koi/Gartenteich morgen wohl endlich fertig  
Es war wohl das Projekt meines Lebens, denn als geborener Schreibtischhengst hat man nicht jeden Tag einen Spaten oder Schaufel in der Hand.
Seit der Arbeit am Teich habe ich festgestellt, dass bei mir noch Muskeln existieren, von denen ich bislang gar nichts wusste  
Ein bisschen Stolz bin ich, weil ich jeden einzelnen Spatenstich bzw. Spitzhackenschlag selbst getan habe und jeden einzelnen Stein und Kieselstein(chen) alleine getragen habe  
"Helfer" waren leider keine Bereit mit Hand anzulegen, habe aber auch keine gefragt, denn das war "mein" Projekt  

Der Teich hat wohl zwischen 9 und 10000 Liter Inhalt. 9058 LIter sind drin und etwas geht noch rein...  

Es sollen mal (ausschliesslich) Koi in diesem Teich leben. In ca. der Hälfte der Pflanzen bzw. Kieszone möchte ich nächstes Jahr Pflanzen einbringen. Der Wasserstand im Kies beträgt ca. 5-35cm.
Entgegen manchen Empfehlungen habe ich heute Kies (ca. 0,7 cbm) in den Teich als Bodengrund gekippt. Körnung 2-8 mm.
Das entspricht einer Höhe von ca. 6-8cm.
Der Teich hat übrigens eine Tiefe von 150cm auf der gesamten Grundfläche.
Gestern habe ich rund 2,5 Tonnen "Odenwälder Granit" verlegt und heute ca. 1,5 Tonnen Kies.
Habe noch eine Tonne Kies der Körung 16-32mm. Dieser wird dann die aufgestellte Folie am Rand gemeinsam mit den noch (zahrleich) vorhandenen Steinen halten (Kapillarsperre). Diese abschliessende Arbeit werde ich morgen verrichten.
Ich denke ich werde morgen fertig mit allem  
Nur Schade, dass es dieses jahr nix mehr mit Pflanzen und insbesonder mit Koi wird  

So, genug geschwafelt, anbei ein paar Fotos.
Am Wochenende mache ich nochmal eins vom dann hoffentlich ganz fertigem Teich.

BTW:
Diese "Säcke" nennen sich "Big Bags", darin war bzw. ist noch der Kies. Ist eine Saubere Sache.


----------



## Joachim (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Glückwunsch!  Da hast du ja mächtig was bewegt...  10m³ sind schon mal gar nicht sooo wenig, zumal, wenn mans alleine machen musste (oder wollte  ).


... und nun hast du sogar ein Foto fürs Profilteichbild.  (ne, war ein Scherz!    )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Klasse Arbeit  

Lass dir ja Zeit mit den Fischen, ich weiss wovon ich spreche.

Alles gute weiterhin


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Wilm (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Hallo Rüdiger,

das ist schon ein Mords-Loch   --- und dann genauso wie ich handgeschachtet :crazy:  ---  Da hat man doch zu jedem Millimeter Teichtiefe viel mehr Bezug, als zu einem Bagger-Teich : 

Hochachtung und viel Spaß wünscht Dir der
 Wilm


----------



## A6er (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> das ist schon ein Mords-Loch   --- und dann genauso wie ich handgeschachtet :crazy:  ---  Da hat man doch zu jedem Millimeter Teichtiefe viel mehr Bezug, als zu einem Bagger-Teich :
> 
> ...



Wem sagst Du das  
Und der Hammer war ich konnte keinen einzigen Spatenstich machen! Immer musste ich die Erde (Lehm mit Steinen) mit der Spitzhacke vorher lockern, so dass zum Teil die Funken flogen...
Ich kann Dir sagen.... :beeten:


----------



## simon (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

hallo nachbar
haste doch wirklich gut gemacht      
gefällt mir sehr gut was du da angestellt hast 
aber nun kommt das aber
du hast unter deinen granitsteinen kein flies zumindest seh ich keines
leg besser was drunter bevor du es später bereust.
falls du keins mehr hast  kannst von mir haben  hab noch paar meter rumstehn
hast du eigentlich die untere steinreihe irgendwie befestigt??
wenn die nen meter tief abstürzen  werden die doch so schnell das du ruck zuck nen loch drin hast
also das sollen nur kleine verbesserungsvorschläge sein  in keinsterweise kritik
ansonsten echt schön geworden dein teich
gruss  simon


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Weis ja wie das ist mit dem Buddeln.

Echt klasse .

Lg Chris


----------



## A6er (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*



			
				xschnullerx schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nachbar
> haste doch wirklich gut gemacht
> gefällt mir sehr gut was du da angestellt hast
> aber nun kommt das aber
> ...



Hi Nachbar,
danke für dein Kompliment  
Ich kann es kaum glauben dass ich endlich fertig werde  
Unter den Granitsteinen befindet sich zum Teil eine 2. Lage Folie oder Flies, was man aber nicht sehen kann.
Die Steinreihe habe ich nicht befestikt.
Wenn mal einer runter fallen sollte, wird er ja durch das Wasser gebremst und ausserdem Fällt er nicht auf die Folie sondern auf die ca. 7cm dicke Kiesschicht. Da dürfte nix passieren.
Ein klein wenig sorge mache ich mir nur, dass ich auf die Folie am Boden, wo sich nun der Bodengrund befindet (Kies 2-8mm) kein Flies o.ä. aufgelegt habe.
Nun ja, der feine Kies ist ja nicht scharfkantig und die Folie EPDM 1,15mm hält ja (hoffentlich) einiges aus, solange man nicht darauf noch herumläuft.
Wobei, bei 1,5m Wassertiefe "schwebt" man ja fast auf dem Grund...  
HOffe das hält so :beeten:


----------



## Bombusterestris (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Hallo, 
Handschachtung, wieviele Spaten sind draufgegangen? Wer das nicht mitgemacht hat möge verstummen.Die Hauptfrage : Wohin mit der Erde ?
Wenn der Garten 10x13m ist, aber wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Gebüsch !!!!Gruß Stefan
 
Das Grundwasser muß ja irgenwie weg
 
Viel Erde aus der Erde
 
Seht Ihr den Handschutz am Spaten?
 
Betonkragen etwas größer!
 
Seht Ihr die Grundstücksgrenze, Mutters Wäschespinne und das Gerätehäuschen?


----------



## Hawk0210 (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Hallo Rüdiger 

glückwunsch auch von mir   

sieht echt klasse aus weiter so


----------



## A6er (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Das mit dem Kies auf der Folie hat mich jetzt nicht losgelassen.
Also, gleich mal raus auf die Terrasse, eine handvoll Kies 2-8mm auf einen Folienrest gelegt und wie der Teufel darauf rumgehuppst und draufgetreten  
Selbst bei meinen knapp 90 KG (Berichtigung: bei 1,91m Größe  ) ist da kein einzeiges Löchlein entstanden  
Puuh, jetzt bin ich beruhigt  

BTW:
Hoffentlich hat mich kein Nachbar beim "Tanz auf der Folie" gesehen


----------



## Dodi (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Moin Rüdiger!

Tolle Leistung - RESPEKT! 

Jetzt wirst Du das Frühjahr ja herbeisehnen, damit Pflanzen und Fische reinkommen können.

Freue mich schon auf weitere Fotos - vor allem im nächsten Jahr, wenn Dein Teich "lebt".

Viel Spaß noch!

P.S.: Den Folientanz hätte ich zu gerne gesehen...


----------



## sanke10 (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Hallo Rüdiger!

Hast ja richtig was geschafft, mit dem Hanbdbagger und Spitzhacke !
Nur warum hast Du das ganze nicht gleich in einer richtigen Größe gebaut , du willst doch Koi s halten, und was ist mit einer vernünftigen Filteranlage?
Ich vermisse Bodenablauf und Oberflächen Skimmer.
Und 10000 Liter als Koiteich ist etwas wenig, so fängst Du in 1 oder 2 Jahren wieder von vorne an mit der Buddelei um den Teich zu vergrößern.
Aber ich wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit Deinem Neuen Teich ,aber wir haben ja alle mal klein angefangen, und immer wieder dazu gelernt.

                  Lenhart


----------



## A6er (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,
nun habe ich ganz fertig :beeten:    

Anbei die aktuellsten 3 Bilder des fertigen Projekts "Gartenteich".
MIr gefällt er gut.
Bin selbst von mir überrascht....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Klasse, und wenn die Pflanzen erst einmal richtig wachsen, noch besser  


Uwe


----------



## A6er (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Ich hätte da mal noch ne Frage an euch:

Meint Ihr, ich sollte mich noch dieses Jahr eine Filteranlage anschaffen, obwohl noch keine Fische drin sind oder reicht es wenn ich diese erst nächstes Frühjar installiere?

Sehe eigentlich keine Sinn darin, diese jetzt schon laufen zu lassen, oder?


----------



## Koiheini (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Super geworden

Es war wohl das Projekt meines Lebens, denn als geborener Schreibtischhengst hat man nicht jeden Tag einen Spaten oder Schaufel in der Hand. <--- Das kannste allerdings vergessen - wenn Dich das Teichfieber erst mal gepackt hat ,buddelste bald wieder^^


----------



## Ulumulu (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da mal noch ne Frage an euch:
> 
> Meint Ihr, ich sollte mich noch dieses Jahr eine Filteranlage anschaffen, obwohl noch keine Fische drin sind oder reicht es wenn ich diese erst nächstes Frühjar installiere?
> 
> Sehe eigentlich keine Sinn darin, diese jetzt schon laufen zu lassen, oder?



Hallo Rüdiger

Also eigentlich macht es keinen Sinn jetzt einen Filter einzuschalten.
Erstmal weil keine Fische drin sind und zweitens weil der Winter vor der Tür steht. 

Ich würde es so machen.
Im Frühjahr wenn die Tage wieder Frostfrei sind (April/Mai) kann man sich den Filter zulegen oder selber bauen und anschließen.
Sobald es wieder Teichpflanzen gibt erstmal den Teich richtig bepflanzt.
Das ganze dann 4 Wochen einfahren und einwachsen lassen.
Und dann können die ersten Fische rein.

P.s. Dein Teich sieht echt Super aus jetzt wo alles fertig ist.
Prima


----------



## jora (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Moin Rüdiger,

das ist dir wirklich super gelungen.    

Wenn jetzt noch im Frühjahr die Planzen kommen, ist das ein richtiges Schmuckstück.  

Was doch alles in uns "Schreibtischhengsten" steckt ....


----------



## velos (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Es sollen mal (ausschliesslich) Koi in diesem Teich leben.  


Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus deine Anlage.  

Ist nur schade, dass dann in ein paar Jahren alles wieder umgebaut wird, wegen der Koi. : 

Wenn du die Anlage so lassen willst, würde ich mir das mit den Koi überlegen.

Nicht sauer sein, ist nur meine Meinung wegen der nur 1,5m Tiefe, 10m³, kein Bodenablauf usw.


----------



## A6er (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollen mal (ausschliesslich) Koi in diesem Teich leben.
> 
> 
> Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus deine Anlage.
> ...



Danke für das Kompliment  
Ach weist Du, was in ein paar Jahren ist.....
Nur eines weis ich ganz genau:
Wegen den vielleicht 3-4 m3, die ihn theoretisch hätte größer machen können, werde ich mir das Ganze bestimmt nicht mehr antun.
Ich glaube nicht, dass 30cm tiefer über Koi oder nicht Koi entscheiden...
Bei uns in der wärmsten Region Deutschlands (Rhein-Neckar-Kreis) sind so gesehen 1,5m tiefer als 1,8-2m in Garmsich Patenkirchen oder so  .
Wenn, dann müsste es sich wirklich rentieren, meinetwegen von 10 auf 20m3 oder so ähnlilch.
Von daher bleibt der Spaten erstmal im Gartenhaus


----------



## velos (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*

Wenn, dann müsste es sich wirklich rentieren, meinetwegen von 10 auf 20m3 oder so ähnlilch.

   genau, so ist recht.


----------



## A6er (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn, dann müsste es sich wirklich rentieren, meinetwegen von 10 auf 20m3 oder so ähnlilch.
> 
> genau, so ist recht.



Eben, und da dafür Gott sei Dank kein Platz zur Verfügung steht, bleibt es so wie es ist und zwar für immer!


----------



## jora (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ich habe (morgen) fertig!!!*



> Eben, und da dafür Gott sei Dank kein Platz zur Verfügung steht, bleibt es so wie es ist und zwar für immer!


Ja, ja, dass sagst du jetzt.:__ nase: 

Mal sehn wie du in zwei bis drei Jahren darüber denkst. :crazy: 

Viel Spaß bis dahin.


----------

